# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  انعدام الخصومة

## عمر يوسف

*انعدام الخصومة –اختصام مورث المطعون ضدها العاشرة رغم ثبوت وفاته قبل رفع الاستئناف * 
*يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم ، ويستفيد من هذا البطلان باقي المطعون ضدهم لكون الحكم صادرا في*
*موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة – اختصام الورثة بعد فوات مواعيد الاستئناف لا يترتب عليه أي أثر*
*لوروده علي غير محل ، وليس من شأنه تصحيح تلك الخصومة المعدومة – مخالفة الحكم المطعون*
*فيه هذا النظر خطأ في تطبيق القانون – علة ذلك .* 


*المحكمة :* 

وحيث إن مبني الدفع المبدي من النيابة ببطلان الحكم المطعون فيه لصدوره في خصومة منعدمة
وذلك لاختصام مورث المطعون ضدها العاشرة - ..........- رغم ثبوت وفاته قبل رفع الاستئناف 
مما يترتب معه بطلانه بالنسبة للطاعن وباقي المطعون ضدهم لكون الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا
في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة . 

وحيث إن هذا الدفع محله ذلك أن من المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن الأصل أن تقوم
الخصومة بين طرفيها من الأحياء فلا تنعقد أصلا إلا بين أشخاص موجودين علي قيد الحياة
وإلا كانت معدومة . لا ترتب أثرا ولا يصححها إجراء لاحق ، وأنه علي الخصم أن يراقب
ما يطرأ علي خصومه من وفاة أو تغيير في الصفة قبل اختصامهم . لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت
بالأوراق أن الدعوي الراهنة أقامها المطعون ضده الأول علي الطاعن وباقي المطعون ضدهم
ومنهم مورث المطعون ضدها العاشرة بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب محكمة أول درجة ثم قام 
بتصحيح شكل الدعوي باختصام ورثة ....... وصدر حكم أول درجة ممثلا فيه الورثة وإذا
استأنف المطعون ضده الأول الحكم الابتدائي مختصما ............. رغم ثبوت وفاته فإن 
الخصومة في الدعوي الماثلة تكون معدومة بالنسبة له ولا يترتب علي اختصام ورثته -
بعد فوات مواعيد الاستئناف – أي أثر لوروده علي غير محل وليس من شأنه تصحيح 
تلك الخصومة المعدومة . ولما كانت الخصومة في الدعوي الماثلة لا يتحمل الفصل فيها
إلا حلا واحدا بعينه إذ أن تنفيذ قرار لجنة المنشآت الآيلة للسقوط يكون له أثره في حق 
جميع الخصوم ومن ثم فإن موضوع النزاع الذي فصل فيه الحكم المطعون فيه يكون بهذه
المثابة غير قابل للتجزئة بطبيعته ويترتب علي انعدام الخصومة بالنسبة لمورث المطعون 
ضدها العاشرة اعتبارها كذلك بالنسبة لباقي الخصوم في الاستئناف وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون
فيه هذا النظر ولم يقضي بانعدام الخصومة في الاستئناف فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون
بما يوجب نقضه . 


وحيث إنه لما كان الاستئناف صالحا للفصل فيه ، لما تقدم يتعين الحكم في الاستئناف 6020
لسنة 4ق القاهرة بانعدام الخصومة فيه . 


*( محكمة النقض – الدائرة المدنية والتجارية – الطعن رقم 1807 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة* 
*28 / 2 / 2007 ) .*

----------

